

Surface RT Class Action Lawsuit Launched Against Microsoft - rbanffy
http://windowsitpro.com/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/surface-rt-class-action-lawsuit-launched-against-microsoft

======
mtgx
Makes sense, as Microsoft tried to hide the performance of the sales to
mislead the public about how successful it is (and in this case, investors,
too). Investors should have a say on whether a next-gen Surface should happen,
too.

Also I predict Microsoft is going to try to hide the sales performance of
Windows 8 licenses, too, in the future, if things start going downhill more,
especially now after they've "combined" divisions, and could more easily hide
stuff like that.

